# Choosing lathe stand material (cast iron or steel)



## hacklordsniper (Jun 20, 2014)

Im ordering new 14X40 lathe and can choose steel or cast iron stand, the pricing is same. What is better and why?


----------



## bb218 (Jun 20, 2014)

I would want to see both first but would lean toward Cast Iron.  Cast Iron does not have the internal stresses that steel would have, it is a very stable material so you would not see much change in shape over time. Should be a very stable, vibration damping material.   Mike


----------



## RonGinger (Jun 20, 2014)

Are you sure a cast iron stand is offered? Most lathe stands are steel, formed of sheet, welded together. Very old lathes used to have cast iron stands.


----------



## hacklordsniper (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello, yes i doublechecked. The stand included in price is sheet metal, welded together. With aditional small payment the stand can be from cast iron.


----------



## Omnimill (Jun 20, 2014)

Although Mike is quite right about the properties of cast iron, lathe stands are nearly always steel so I'd go with that.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 20, 2014)

I would expect the steel to some sort of sheet metal cabinet and if cast iron the sand would be just that a stand or set of legs. IMHO hard to make the decision with out a photo. 
I expect the design of the two to be different. 
Tin


----------



## hacklordsniper (Jun 21, 2014)

Steel sheet and cast iron stands look exactly the same. I dont have a picture of cast iron stand large enough to post it, since its a small catalog picture. But it looks exactly same, here is an example of cast iron stand that comes with my future lathe:

http://bedair.org/Grizzly12x/GrizzlyG4003G.html


----------



## Swifty (Jun 21, 2014)

I see in the link that the poster had to shorten the height of the lathe, this should be taken into consideration as well. Is the metal stand the same height as the cast stand. I'm 5'10" and my lathe centre height is 43 1/2", the same as the poster in the link made his. If the lathe is too low it's a pain in the back to use, I find mine just right for my height.

Paul.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 21, 2014)

OK I see what you are are saying. this is one of those cases where stating a make and model number helps us help you.  I we did not know anyone was offering cast iron bases these days. 
I I expect the skirt between the two pedestals is still sheet metal  no problem and the doors may be sheet metal as well. hard to tell from a picture. 

like others have said a bit more mass to dampen vibration and lily a few more dollars to ship.   interesting. 






Tin


----------



## Omnimill (Jun 21, 2014)

I can't help feeling that if having a cast iron stand made a significant difference then top manufacturers like Harrison would be offering them.
I expect that steel stands are "effectively" one piece once welded together. How are those two cast columns fixed together? If they're only bolted it may not be such a ridgid structure. Hard to tell though really, even then you'd need to actually test both cabinets for vibration to know which is really best. My suspicion is that the choice is offered for commercial reasons.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 21, 2014)

My 1937 South bend lathe Has a cast irin pedestal on the head stock end that the the motor and pulley system are housed in the other end has cast iron legs .
the newer IIRC mid 1940s have sheet metal cabinets. 
Tin


----------

